# 99232 & 99291 same day of service



## rdmeese (Mar 11, 2016)

Help please!
If I bill both these codes on the same day to Medicare do they need to have different diagnosis?
My patient is inpt for a specific diagnosis and gets transferred to ICU and the physician bills 30 min CC time and it is for the same dx, worsening, do I need to bill with a different dx?


----------



## mitchellde (Mar 11, 2016)

Just because the patient is in the ICU does in and of itself indicate using a critical care code.  Were the components of critical care documented?  It will just  depend on the documentation and the way the events unfolded.


----------



## rdmeese (Mar 15, 2016)

I understand that, and all the components of CC were met, the question is, do I have to use different diagnosis for each code ?


----------

